# Anyone from Charleston...



## A_Wall (Apr 6, 2011)

I live on Johns Island and work in Mt Pleasant.


----------



## m.latorre555 (May 25, 2011)

I'm from West Ashley and work in North Charleston.


----------



## Lowroad (Jun 7, 2007)

Wadmalaw


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

James Island


----------



## billhession (Aug 14, 2010)

From wilmington, nc, welcome to the board.


----------



## nbrose99 (Sep 26, 2010)

> Hey Guys! Just joined the board as I got tired of a few other sites and have enjoyed reading your post / tips / tricks etc..I'm from Mount Pleasant, South Carolina...Anyone on here from Charleston?



I live on Johns Island. Welcome to a great forum!!!! ;D


----------



## nameofadam (Sep 30, 2011)

Mt Pleasant here near park west.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

i'll be heading down to chucktown next wed to try and get my first red 

If you guys see someone paddlin around in a green old town say hello!


----------



## bryle3 (Apr 22, 2011)

MP


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome! It's a great site. Goose Creek checking in.  Fish the upper Wando, Lower Cooper, Stono and the harbor.

14' CMF Skiff
19' Sea Pro bay


----------



## Bmahoney (Apr 5, 2012)

Awendaw here.....saw that old town canoe in upper..upper wando. Trout are looking good so far


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guys, i'm down in beaufort. I would like to come up and fish the reds in charleston. If anyone wants to meet up i be willing to drive up and we can meet up. Your time my boat, and have you show me a spot or two. I'm not here to snake your spots or honey holes because i'm not gonna driving up there eveyrday and sitting in your spot. Maybe once in a blue moon or year if that. Let me know who's down.


----------



## wcliving (Feb 13, 2011)

Work in Charleston and live in Pawleys Island


----------



## Chief_Powell (Feb 17, 2011)

Got a place in Beaufort. Hope to be able to move in the next 2 years. New Ankona Cayenne coming very soon.

Keith Powell
Lowcountry Native
27xs Onlsow Bay
300 Vrods

Ankona Cayenne
60 Etec
Should be soooon !!


----------



## bmarvil (Aug 5, 2012)

Live in West Ashley work in Mt P. There seems to be enough local to the Charleston area to get a meet and greet together


----------



## clemsontrout (Aug 9, 2012)

james island


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

yep, from Mt. P, live on JI now


----------



## bugmcw (Aug 23, 2012)

Live on Johns Island... Boatless and looking on a shoestring budget and don't mind working on the boat.. anyone rebuilding around here? I'd love to come help and learn a thing or two!

B


----------



## bmarvil (Aug 5, 2012)

No rebuilding, just fishing here. I'm waiting for my new rear deck to come in and then I'll be set. Where are you at on Johns Island? I put in at Limehouse fairly regularly.


----------



## bugmcw (Aug 23, 2012)

I am just off River, go off from Limehouse sometimes when I can catch a ride from buddies- he doesn't do near enough fishing though!


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

> No rebuilding, just fishing here. I'm waiting for my new rear deck to come in and then I'll be set. Where are you at on Johns Island? I put in at Limehouse fairly regularly.


I live in Beaufort but am fishing a redfish tournament in chas soon. How far is lime house from the stjohns marina? Thanks in advance!


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

> > No rebuilding, just fishing here. I'm waiting for my new rear deck to come in and then I'll be set. Where are you at on Johns Island? I put in at Limehouse fairly regularly.
> 
> 
> I live in Beaufort but am fishing a redfish tournament in chas soon. How far is lime house from the stjohns marina? Thanks in advance!


It's just up river. 10 min or less.


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm in the midst of rebuilding my old CMF. It got a new rear deck and a new front bench. Working on the transom now. It was rebuilt by someone that didn't know what they were doing.....Well, I don't either. But I care about the end result and how it looks. ;D Also got new paint on the interior and will get a new coat on the hull shortly.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I live i nland a bit up 26. But fish Charlseton all the time.


----------



## Capt_Justin (Dec 20, 2012)

Born and raised in MtP. Will never leave!


----------



## carolinatide (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice, I started this thread a year ago, I don't use this as much as I should but I will get back on it...I'm also in mt. pleasant, love these light forums instead of the local bullshit, the above post is right we should try to get a meet and greet going?.?


----------



## Capt_Justin (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm all for a meet and greet! Let me know if this proceeds. I'm better we already know each other. I work at Haddrells Point in Mt Pleasant.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

quick question for you guys.. anyone familiar with this boat located in james island?


































thanks!


----------



## Singledoutsean (Jan 17, 2013)

Down here in Beaufort.. Raised here and am now a commercial fisherman growing oysters..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2013)

Naval base goose creek


----------



## Rooster506 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just joined. James Island on the Marsh.


----------



## CaptEZLilly (Nov 1, 2012)

Yup, West Ash and working in MP


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> Down here in Beaufort.. Raised here and am now a commercial fisherman growing oysters..


Sounds like a good excuse for a meet&greet oyster roast. Will have to pic a weekend with a early low. So we can fish the flats. then come in to drink beer. And eat oysters. I think I know where we can get the oysters. I will bring beer


----------



## A_Wall (Apr 6, 2011)

I am in for a meet and greet as well. Let me know a time and place.


----------



## damuley (Mar 14, 2012)

Summerville here...


----------



## marshwear (May 10, 2013)

Folly Beach. New to the site as well pretty cool stuff


----------



## awelch1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Not from the area, but fortunate to visit Beaufort often. If y'all plan a meet & greet I'll show (assuming folks from middle GA are invited).


----------



## jason_c (Nov 16, 2013)

Live in Mt P but work Downtown!


----------



## Chief_Powell (Feb 17, 2011)

Moving to Mt. Pleasant in June. Originally from Beaufort SC and "stuck" in Ohio for the last 25 years. This winter has done me in.... Bought a house at Toler's Cove and will have the Ankona and Freeman in the marina. Can't wait to be back home in the Lowcountry.

Keith P.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Moving to Mt. Pleasant in June.  Originally from Beaufort SC and "stuck" in Ohio for the last 25 years.  This winter has done me in.... Bought a house at Toler's Cove and will have the Ankona and Freeman in the marina.  Can't wait to be back home in the Lowcountry.
> 
> Keith P.


great spot. schooling reds a couple hundred yards from the marina.


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

North Chuck...usually put in at Bushy and venture down towards the ravenel but this year I'm gonna start trying new locations w/my IPB 14


----------



## corkman72 (Jan 28, 2014)

Live in Goose Creek, fish Cooper, Wando and lot's of feeder creeks, mostly live bait. Tight lines? ;D


----------



## Jashepard (Feb 8, 2014)

Hanahan


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

With all this knowledge around Charleston would someone be willing to PM with a spot or two to wade fish with my 14 year old son. We are travelling up there next week and would love get in a little fishing. My understanding is that a lot of the area is mud flats and can be a little harry. Thanks if you are willing to share. We live in Florida and this will be likely our only trip here so we won't be sitting on your spot after next week.


----------



## Jakeellington (Oct 21, 2009)

Just saw this, Live on Sullivans Island. Got a new skiff coming this fall and very down for a meet and greet.


----------



## ab7bear (Aug 31, 2009)

Not from Charleston, but in Charleston nearly every weekend. I live/work in North Augusta. Girlfriend lives in Mt. P


----------



## austinweave (Oct 21, 2014)

Back in Mt. P after a couple years in TX; glad to be back in the Lowcountry. Now I just need to re-learn the flats/water and save some pennies for a skiff. 

To all the Charleston area fly fishers: *Tight Lines!*


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

North Charleston


----------



## dave.czernecki (Feb 3, 2015)

James Island


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Im in West Ashley. Hoping to move to James Island.


----------



## ZisMe (Sep 29, 2014)

Also Mt P. 
Fish out of a white Towee- usually the Wando. Hope to see some of you guys out there.


----------



## ab7bear (Aug 31, 2009)

> Also Mt P.
> Fish out of a white Towee- usually the Wando.  Hope to see some of you guys out there.


Saw a Towee for the first time here in Augusta a week or two ago. That thing was bad ass.


----------



## wckewok06 (Oct 2, 2013)

Live on Folly, fish Folly and Stono


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm from Mt. Pleasant, live in N Charleston, and am about to move to West Ashley -- I grew up fishing from an aluminum boat, but recently got big into the offshore game... now I'm back to looking for a nice small backwater boat! Probably not going to end up in a true micro skiff, but definitely something I can pole around some flats.


----------



## Andy (Sep 19, 2015)

Live in West Ashley. Proud owner of an 18' Shadowcast.


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

I was previously on here and can't get my login to work since the forum change. I live in West Ashley, renting. Looking to buy and want to go to James Island I think, or stay in West Ashley, if I can ever get the gf to leave Mt. P.

I fish out of a Sea Hut 172. Also have a homemade microskiff that needs me to buy a motor for it.


----------



## outdoor7or24 (May 16, 2012)

Live in Charleston. Need to fish more, going to try some kayaking in the Ashley.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Live in South Florida currently, but spent my youth around Edisto and then The Citadel. After I finish my payback as an Army doctor, hope to move back and open up a practice somewhere in the rural lowcountry.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

From Tennessee and moved to Mount Pleasant about 5 years ago. I fish out of an old HB Waterman 16 named Betty... she wears the pants in the family.


----------



## Bosun (Mar 11, 2016)

New member. I live on James Island and mostly fish the Stono River. Lots of good redfishing lately!


----------



## Captmadmike (Aug 6, 2015)

Live in West Ashley... I fish wherever the water is gonna be.. Salt Marsh 1444T Black hull/tan deck..


----------

